# OH Rabbit Savvy Vets



## bunnydude (Jan 31, 2006)

The followingis the House Rabbit Society link for Rabbit Veterinarians in Ohio: 

[url]http://www.ohare.org/vets.htm[/url]

Thislink isfor an old, but excellent list (courtesy of Petbunny mailing list subscribers). Please post any known updates in this thread.

[url]http://homepage.mac.com/mattocks/morfz/Vet_OH.html[/url]

With the permission of the Petbunny moderator, we have reposted those *Petbunny* Listings here:

[font="Verdana,Arial,Sans-Serif,MS Sans Serif"][size="-1"][font="Verdana,Arial,Sans-Serif,MS Sans Serif"][size="-1"]
*Pete Smith, DVM*
Milliron Clinic
Athens
(740) 592-4282
Recommended by: Herta Rodina
Submitted: 3/96
Need directions?

*Dr. Brown*
Bigger Road Veterinary Clinic
5655 Bigger Rd.
Dayton, OH 45440
(937) 435-3262
Submitted: 7/99
Need directions?

*Dr. Theodore J. Binzer*
1221 Grange Hall Road
Beavercreek, OH 45430
(937) 426-6950
Recommended by: Patti Seligman
Submitted: 7/99
Need directions?

*Dr. Palomar*
Animal Hospital of Fairview Park
4480 W. 220th Street
Fairview Park OH 44126
(440) 777-2700
Recommended by: Kristi Cole
Submitted: 7/05
Need directions?

*Dr. James Rosenberger*
Hillcrest Animal Hospital
26800 Highland Road
Richmond Heights, OH
(440) 449-1800
Recommended by: Libby Moore
Comments: He has tons of experience with bunnies and is a very kind and gentle vet. On Ohio State University veterinary board.
Submitted: 1/96
Need directions?

*Dr. Debbie Dennis*
*Dr. Scott Murray*
Animal Hospital
Willoughby Hills
(216) 946-2800
Recommended by: Judy Zeitler
Submitted: 3/96
Need directions?

*Dr. Gary Riggs*
Barberton Veterinary Clinic
4873 Richland Avenue
Norton, OH 44203
(330) 825-2434
Recommended by: Kristi Cole
Comments: They are both excellent and both have done surgeries on my bunnies. Dr. Riggs is also on staff at the Akron Zoo as the exotics vet.
Submitted: 7/05
Need directions?

*Dr. Hoffman*
Cincinnati Animal Referral & Emergency Center
6995 E. Kemper Road
Cincinnati, Ohio 45249
(513) 530-0911
Comments: Open 24 hours a day, 365 days a year for emergency services.
Submitted: 3/02
Need directions?

*Metropolitan Veterinary Hospital*
1053 South Cleveland-Massillon Rd.
Akron, OH 44321
(330) 666-2976
Recommended by: Kristi Cole
Comments: ...state-of-the-art emergency clinic that is open 24 hours.
Submitted: 1/97
Need directions?

*Dr. Diana Dornbusch Cron*
Glenway Animal Hospital
6272 Glenway Ave.
Cincinnati, OH
(513) 662-0224
Recommended by: Michella Karapondo
Comments: Dr. Cron is my primary vet...very good- easy to talk to, willing to work with you.
Submitted: 3/01
Need directions?

*Dr. Scott Kirkendall*
Delhi Veterinary Clinic
383 Anderson Ferry Rd.
Cincinnati, OH
(513) 922-8550
Recommended by: Michella Karapondo
Comments: Dr Kirkendall [is also] easy to talk to, willing to work with you.
Submitted: 3/01
Need directions?

*Dr. Peter Linko*
Grady Veterinary Hospital
9211 Winton Rd.
Cincinnati, OH
(513) 931-8675
Recommended by: Michella Karapondo
Comments: Emergency vet for late nights, weekends. I have taken Zoe here, Dr. Linko has rabbits too! He treated an eye abscess and did a good job.
Submitted: 3/01
Need directions?

*Emergency Veterinary Clinic of Cincinnati*
4779 Red Bank Rd.
Cincinnati, OH
(513) 561-0069
Recommended by: Michella Karapondo
Comments: This is the emergency vet Dr. Cron recommends, but the one time I needed one their bunny vet was not in! They referred me to Grady instead. I have never been to this clinic.
Submitted: 3/01
Need directions?

*Dr. Crystal Ponsor*
South Suburban Animal Clinic
26611 Dixie Hwy. #26611
Perrysburg, OH 43551
(419) 872-0920
Recommended by: Richard Peoples
Recommended by: Annette Garvin
Comments by Richard: She has cured a rabbit with simultaneous pneumonia and snuffles, and operated on a bun of mine who broke her leg in 4 places at once. She's very knowledgeable and nice. Very good with teaching owners, too!
Comments by Annette: Dr. Crystal Ponsor's...experience and knowledge about rabbits is so refreshing and comforting for me. She shared my concerns, asked many questions, listened intently to my answers. I am so impressed with her. I highly recommend her without hesitation. I am so thankful she is located nearby to care for my bunny.
Submitted: 12/03
Need directions?

*Dr. Dolores Moran*
Allpets at Pickerington
573 Hill Road North
Pickerington, Ohio 43147
(614) 833-0011
Recommended by: Bonita Cochrun
Comments: Dr. Moran is a skilled surgeon and spends extra time caring for her patients.
Submitted: 4/01
Need directions?

*Meg Baho, DVM*
Riverside Drive Animal Care Center
6924 Riverside Drive
Dublin, OH 43017
(614) 766-1222
Recommended by: Carole Paul
Comments: She's great with the buns -- and people, too!
Submitted: 3/03
Need directions?[/size][/font][/size][/font]
 
And, the followinglist is from the *Association of Exotic Mammal Veterinarians: *(Please be sure that vets on this listtreat _rabbits_ and not just birds or reptiles). 

Again, please post any additions, commentsor updates in this thread. 

Thanks!

*Ohio*

Paul Levitas, DVM
The Animal Hospital on Mt. Lookout Square
3175 Linwood Avenue
Cincinnati, OH 45208
Phone: 513-871-8866
Website: http://www.ahomls.com
Email: [email protected] 

Nancy O'Connor, DVM
Highland Veterinary Clinic
578 West Market Street
Akron, OH 44303
Phone: 330-253-6868
Email: [email protected]

Catherine Palomar-Castor, DVM
13040 Mariner Drive
North Royalton, OH 44133
Phone: 216-362-7387
Email:[email protected]

Linda Randall, DVM
Cloverleaf Animal Hospital
PO Box 712
Westfield Center, OH 44251
Phone: 330-948-2002
Email: [email protected]

Gary Riggs, DVM
Barberton Veterinary Bird/Exotic Specialty Hospital
4873 Richland Ave.
Norton, OH 44203
Phone: 330-825-8434
Website: http://www.exoticpetvets.com 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Krissa (Apr 5, 2006)

Here's my vet:



Dr. Laura Arington

*Colerain Animal Clinic*

6340 Colerain Ave.
Cincinnati , OH 45239

*Phone Number:* 513-923-4400

*Business Hours*
Monday-Friday: 8am-11pm
Saturday: 8-5
Sunday: 9-5 


Call ahead of time to make sure she is in (just ask forthe rabbit vet), there are no appointments, its first come first servebut she is very helpful. They charge $14 for a general checkup, and approximentaly $60.00 for neuter, $100.00 for spay (this isfrom memory). Did a nice job on all 3 of my rabbits, no complicationsand very professional.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 7, 2007)

Here is my vet: http://www.companionpetcare.com/mentor.html

Dr McLaren is very experienced with rabbits and guinea pigs.


----------



## seniorcats (Aug 3, 2007)

Dr. Palomar is now with the Animal and Avian Medical Center in their North Olmstead office. She is an excellent rabbit vet asare Dr. Wilson and Dr. Hammond.

Check out their new web site:

http://www.animalandavianmedicalcenters.com/index.html

They have offices in Brunswick (Medina County) Euclid (Cuyahoga County) And North Olmstead (Cuyahoga County).

They also provide discounts for shelter or rescued animals and they assist a rabbit rescue in Medina County and a Euclid cat rescue.


Northeast Ohio emergency services for rabbits:

http://www.metropolitanvet.com/

These people are tops. They have rabbit savvy vets available and on-call 24/7. They also have day time services of internal medicine specialists and oncologists.



*Nova Veterinary Service*

4483 Weymouth Rd.
Medina, OH. 44256
Ph. (330) 723-3200

Dr. Nancy Deucker is fantastic with rabbits. She treated 3 of my rabbits who lived to old age 13 yrs to 15 yrs. and she has a lot of experience neuturing and spaying older rabbits.


----------



## stargazerLily (Aug 18, 2007)

Here is my vet:

Dr. Peterson

34 S. Weston Rd.

Troy, OH 45356

(937)-335-8387

website: www.troyanimalhospital.com



She is great with exotics, and handles the majority of the exotics that walk through the door. Dr. Davis, who is also at this practice will see and treat rabbits and some exotics as well.


----------



## bunnylove817 (Jul 30, 2009)

My vet is Dr. Wolf --recommended by the Rabbits USA magazine (and he is really nice and knowledgeable!) 

Dr. Wolf
Beavercreek Animal Hospital 
3609 Dayton Xenia Rd 
Dayton, OH 45432


----------



## luvthempigs (Jan 24, 2010)

*luvthempigs wrote: *


> Here is my vet: http://www.companionpetcare.com/mentor.html
> 
> Dr McLaren is very experienced with rabbits and guinea pigs.




Since I can no longer edit my post I just wanted to update the website address as it has changed.

http://www.mentorveterinaryclinic.com/Home_Page.html


Dr Carole McLaren

Mentor Veterinary Clinic

6231 Reynolds Rd., Mentor, Ohio 44060

(440) 257-4646


----------



## Amy27 (Feb 19, 2010)

This is my vet. She literally saved Chase's life. This tells a little bit about her: 
Dr. Barbara Oglesbee has over 20 years of experience with treating pet birds and exotic pets. In addition to private practice, she serves as an Associate Professor, Avian and Exotic Animal Medicine at The Ohio State University College of Veterinary Medicine. At OSU, she previously served as head of the Companion Avian and Exotic Animal clinical services for over 15 years, and has continually taught courses in avian, rabbit and ferret medicine for the past 20 years. She is one of only about 100 veterinarians world-wide who are board-certified in Avian Medicine and Surgery (Diplomate ABVP- Avian Practice), and has been board certified since the specialty began, 13 years ago. She was recently selected by her peers in avian and exotic animal medicine to serve on the planning board for a new specialty board in companion exotic animal medicine, setting the standards for this new specialty. Dr. Oglesbee wrote the recently-published clinical textbook, The 5-Minute Veterinary Consult: Ferret and Rabbit; a reference book used by practicing veterinarians world-wide. She has also authored many book chapters in veterinary textbooks and clinical papers on the diagnosis and treatment of disorders of birds, rabbits, ferrets and other small mammals. She has served as Associate Editor of the Journal of Avian Medicine and Surgery and lectures extensively at state, national, and international Veterinary meetings.

She is a great vet with a kind heart. Here is her contact information: 
Capital Veterinary Referral & Emergency Center 
Dr. Oglesbee
5230 Renner Rd 
Columbus, Ohio 43228
614-870-0480

Dr. Oglesbee is only there M-F 8-5 but they are open 24-7 and take exotics as emergiences. The first time I went there as an emergency. They took x-rays of Chase and then emailed them to Dr. Oglesbee at home to get her opinion. She is really great. They also take Care Credit with 3 months interest free.


----------



## jfinner1 (Dec 16, 2010)

Here's the info on my vet. I actually moved, but I couldn't find another vet that I liked as much as this one, so I travel about an hour and a half just to take my bun to his vet...

Niles Veterinary Clinic
1007 Youngstown Warren Road
Niles, Ohio 44446 United States

Phone : (330)652-0055
Fax : (330)652-1932

I prefer Dr. Pagano. It's a very small vet, the staff is amazing, and even the prices are resonable. My Xenos had a horrid ear infection last year, and it caused a really bad head tilt. Poor baby couldn't hop at all, even had a hard time getting in and out of his litter box... I thought for sure I was going to loose him, or have to put him down. But Dr. Pagano manged to get him all cleared up in a very short time (I think it was just a few weeks, though it seemed a lot longer), and now he's happier and healthier then ever. I love this vet.


----------



## Dashinthezoo (May 29, 2012)

Wanted to say first off: Dr. Oglesbee was amazing with my budgies, but I haven't had the chance to use her for any other critters.

I use Fairfield Pet Hospital in Lancaster, Ohio.
Dr. Craig Dunn is the man who runs the show and has also seen my rats. He's fantastic with small animals and frequently sees rabbits (popular with the 4-H kids) as well as rats, mice, gerbils, guineas and others.
Phone #: 740-653-7977
Address: 1983 E. Main Street
Lancaster, Ohio, 43130


----------



## strings393 (Dec 14, 2013)

This is my vet: 
*Dr. Jaime Marietti *
Kent Stow Animal Hospital
4559 Kent Road Kent, OH 44240
330-673-0049

She did a spay and neuter for my oldest two, and will be doing the spay an neuter for my youngest two. She is very friendly, has morning and evening hours. Is extremely patient is very honest, and answers all of my questions! She is very experienced with a sorts of small fluffy creatures!


----------

